# Choosing a New Snowblower



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

My current model is 19 years old, many hours, but looks like new. It gets a cleaning every Spring before it gets put to sleep for the summer, along with a fresh coat of Auto Wax. ( I know...laugh at me if you want to, but it looks great!) Anyway, I am impressed with the vast amount of knowledge on this sight, and would like to ask for your opinions. If I were to buy a new one, what brand/blower would I want, quality before quantity....nothing less than a 8-9 Horse engine, and about a 26-28" cut?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you can afford it, get a Honda HSS928 (or a Yamaha YS1028 if you are in Canada).
Your other two options (less expensive but good quality) would be Ariens or Toro.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

IMO, Shop in this order:

Honda
Ariens
Toro
Simplicity

Consider nothing else..
Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh I guess you could go that route. but if it was me I would search the 4 corners of this earth for a old school machine tear it all down. and build it back up better, faster and stronger than ever before. but if you are dead set on a new one I would stay in the TORO or Areins section. AND THAT IS ALL THE MORE I AM SAYING ON THAT 1.:smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

End of season waxing is not a bad thing, it is a good practice. The cleaning and coat of wax will inhibit rust build-up. Plus the wax coat will reduce surface friction thus reducing clogging issues. Although I do not wax my unit. I do pre-treat the auger, housing & chute area with WD40 after each use. Never had a clogging issue and none of my blowers have the impeller mod.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I Agree with Powershift. A Rebuilt Older Machine Will Still be in Service when The Newer Machine Returns as a Toyota Fender.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

wow08816 said:


> End of season waxing is not a bad thing, it is a good practice. The cleaning and coat of wax will inhibit rust build-up. Plus the wax coat will reduce surface friction thus reducing clogging issues. Although I do not wax my unit. I do pre-treat the auger, housing & chute area with WD40 after each use. Never had a clogging issue and none of my blowers have the impeller mod.


It's great to finally have another in agreement. I nearly got laughed out of my workplace when I mentioned that I wax my blower, lawnmower, etc....I see no good reason that my toys need to look beat up. My neighbor once commented that it must be nice to buy a new snowblower....and it was about 14 years old at the time. Where I live, they use a significant amount of salt on the roads, which end up in your driveway. And, you wax your truck so it doesn't rust, so why not a metal machine that shares the same salt-encrusted driveway?

I say...look after your toys, and they will look after you.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

If you're going to buy new in the USA buy one of the big three, Honda, Toro or Ariens.


----------

